# EXPIRED Amazon Gold Box Deal for Friday is Photoshop Elements EXPIRED



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This combo will do all the photo editing most of us need, and allegedly the same for video editing. I have some knowledge of the photo version and can confirm that the photo version is very capable, but no personal knowledge of Premier's capabilities for video.

Anyway, today they are $32 off, get the combo for about $70.


----------

